# homemade bowl coring tools



## ddbrokaw (Nov 30, 2010)

Was wondering  if any of you have thought of making a bowl corer,I did a little research into it ( not much to choose from ) and my thought was the oneway (easy core) seemed to be the way to go. The mcnaughton is more versitale but it sure looks like you could get some nasty catches and I have heard of several cases of bent knives. I do like the idea of a support under the knife like the oneway but how would you do a compound bend were it is welded onto the support stand to copy the coring knife curvature ? any response would be appriciated . Doug :icon_smile:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I sent an article to Woodturning Design on building your own McNaughton style coring tools. He is either really holding on to it or doesn't plan to run it. He's had it for a good while. 
If you decided to build a Oneway style I don't think you have a compound curve but I may be wrong. The lower piece is simply the same curve as the cutters. They sit right on top of it. 
I bent my tools cold by hand with a bending jig. To do the Oneway tools you would need either a really heavy bending jig or heat or both.
I'm going to keep working with the McNaughton. I did get some bad catches but I also had some good successes. It certainly is easier to set up and much faster to go from one size bowl to smaller bowls. You just change the tools, you don't have to change the tool post.
However the Oneway system is just about fool proof. The only real downside of the Oneway system is the price but if you build it yourself that goes out the window.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 1, 2007)

John, I would be very interested in your article. I have been researching coring tools. Can you post it or send it to me?


----------

